# Cool update to the forum



## Rebelduckman (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not one to usually  like change but somebody did a good job with this update. Fancy!


----------



## billb3 (Oct 17, 2015)

This pumpkin flavoring craze is going too far !


----------



## Rebelduckman (Oct 17, 2015)

I did like seeing were people were from under their avatar


----------



## Rock Crusher (Oct 17, 2015)

X2


----------



## zig (Oct 17, 2015)

I know people hate change but this is just bland looking and taking forever to load a page. Too much white and ads placed everywhere draw my eyes from what I want to see ; the posts. Members locations have to return too.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 17, 2015)

No change for me, I use Tapatalk.


----------



## Shane Collins (Oct 17, 2015)

I agree members locations really should return.


----------



## webfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Working on the locations. Will be back.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Oct 17, 2015)

webfish said:


> Working on the locations. Will be back.



Good deal


----------



## jaoneill (Oct 17, 2015)

webfish said:


> Working on the locations. Will be back.


Glad to hear, but will speed increase as you finalize things. It is painfully slow loading a page......


----------



## newburner (Oct 17, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> No change for me, I use Tapatalk.


Same here. I don't even know what the desktop site looks like. All I see are posts.


----------



## webfish (Oct 17, 2015)

jaoneill said:


> Glad to hear, but will speed increase as you finalize things. It is painfully slow loading a page......



Yes, Will be working on speed too


----------



## coaly (Oct 17, 2015)

The future's so bright, I gotta wear shades


----------



## BoiledOver (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you for providing this "free" venue as I have learned much here, keep up the good work.


----------



## Rossco (Oct 17, 2015)

Bit of a nightmare to navigate on the I-Phone now.


----------



## webfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Rossco said:


> Bit of a nightmare to navigate on the I-Phone now.



Hmmm, I have 5 s and working good for me. It has moved the navigation to the left. I will check the responsive settings and see what else can be done.


----------



## Rossco (Oct 17, 2015)

webfish said:


> Hmmm, I have 5 s and working good for me. It has moved the navigation to the left. I will check the responsive settings and see what else can be done.



Yeah Iam on a 5S As well. Still a youngster so very techno savvy. 

Swapped it out to default and she's kinda back to normal.


----------



## sequoia (Oct 17, 2015)

I can appreciate how time consuming this must be for you. We will all wait patiently. Thus far an amazing update. I have 5S also and no hiccups.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Oct 17, 2015)

This new version takes forever to load.  Otherwise looks ok.


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 17, 2015)

I like it! Slow on iPad and iphone6 right now. Wouldn't let me sign in this morning before work, around 5:30 am. Said my password was wrong.  Working now, obviously


----------



## warno (Oct 17, 2015)

I personally liked it the old way.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Oct 17, 2015)

Works fine on the 5c for me


----------



## Little Digger (Oct 17, 2015)

It's good to know the slowness is on y'alls end. For a while there I was thinking it was all the security updates I did on my system. (Anti-virus, Anti-spyware, Anti-keylogger, and Anti-malware) Not that it mattered because none of those things found anything anyway. (had my credit card number stolen and used to the tune of $532.97- probably done by a local)


----------



## webfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Sorry for slowness. Need host to provide a few things. They are not as responsive on weekends. Couple things we just need time to reinstall. It will get better.


----------



## goosegunner (Oct 17, 2015)

I hope it gets much faster, been here a long time but it is now like my old 14K dialup basically unusable, Bummer...

gg


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Oct 17, 2015)

goosegunner said:


> I hope it gets much faster, been here a long time but it is now like my old 14K dialup basically unusable, Bummer...
> 
> gg



yep....VERY   S  L  O  W   for me too.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Oct 17, 2015)

I think it is getting slower....  i just got an error when entering the wood shed saying there were too many connections and it would not let me in.  Is there any way to go back to the old format or to keep the speed and functionality?  It takes at least 30 seconds to load a page, sometimes a minute.  I have high speed DSL if it matters.


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm having a hell of a time getting anything to load. Took me forever just to log in. I like change, but this is a major overhaul. Going to take me a bit to figure out.


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 17, 2015)

webfish said:


> Sorry for slowness. Need host to provide a few things. They are not as responsive on weekends. Couple things we just need time to reinstall. It will get better.


This update shouldn't of been done on the weekend if they weren't going to be available.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 17, 2015)

Yikes bring back the old site. The white everywhere is overpowering. Hard to see the links and just darn  
hard on the eyes.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 17, 2015)

Will there be a little red icon for alerts?  Edit. Never mind. I found it.


----------



## Jay106n (Oct 18, 2015)

It actually hurts my eyes to look at....too much white and light gray. Sorry.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 18, 2015)

I like the Stihl orange border.


----------



## JA600L (Oct 18, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 18, 2015)

I have to log in every time I come back, on my iPad anyway, even though I check the stay logged in box. Anybody else? And the update was done Fri night at 11 Central IIRC according to the banner at the top of the forum last week. I'm sure they will work out the bugs. One other thing I miss is the ability to click on sub forums from the bottom of the page instead of scrolling back to the top.


----------



## webfish (Oct 18, 2015)

D8Chumley said:


> I have to log in every time I come back, on my iPad anyway, even though I check the stay logged in box. Anybody else?



Safari? Chrome?


----------



## billb3 (Oct 18, 2015)

Safari

---


Chrome too.
log in at this post 1:32PM
again
8:24 PM

el capitan
new digs must be fun - not


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 18, 2015)

Safari. Didn't do it this time however
Edit: thanks for bringing the locations back!


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 18, 2015)

on my windows phone it won't let me check my alerts. It says I have 4 of them, but when I click on it to look at them it doesn't do anything. 

Edit: It works for me when I use default view.


----------



## webfish (Oct 18, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> on my windows phone it won't let me check my alerts. It says I have 4 of them, but when I click on it to look at them it doesn't do anything.
> 
> Edit: It works for me when I use default view.


Hard to tell. I am on iPhone right now and just checked 3 alerts.  Os version?


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 18, 2015)

webfish said:


> Hard to tell. I am on iPhone right now and just checked 3 alerts.  Os version?


Windows 8 phone. The default view is fine for me. The other view doesn't seem to load right.


----------



## BoiledOver (Oct 18, 2015)

Round avatars cut content from square images. If it will remain round, I will get a round formatted camera and shoot a new image. If it changes back to square avatars, I will leave the present image.

How is it that photographs adopted a square or rectangular shape rather that round? Pinhole camera (round), interchangeable lenses (round), and fixed lenses (round). All use a round aperture and yet we get boxed images. Square peg in round hole or egg first?

Stay warm.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 18, 2015)

multiple pieces of  rectangular  film  on a long roll was convenient for exposing to light
 modern sensors are mostly rectangular


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 18, 2015)

BoiledOver said:


> Round avatars cut content from square images. If it will remain round, I will get a round formatted camera and shoot a new image. If it changes back to square avatars, I will leave the present image.
> 
> How is it that photographs adopted a square or rectangular shape rather that round? Pinhole camera (round), interchangeable lenses (round), and fixed lenses (round). All use a round aperture and yet we get boxed images. Square peg in round hole or egg first?
> 
> Stay warm.


Camera sensors are square and or rectangular that is the reason for the square or rectangular images.


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 19, 2015)

My avatar went back to the last one I had. I'm a seasonal guy, had my "Touchdown Jesus" Notre Dame avatar, next will be Flyers, etc. I'll have to work on that when I have a few minutes as the new format didn't like my last avatar


----------



## Jags (Oct 19, 2015)

Hang in there guys.  It takes a bit to knock down the gremlins as they show up.  Webfish did a fine job on the move but not everything for every situation can be accounted for.  If you have a legitimate issue, please make him aware of it (can't fix something if you don't know its broke), but I think he deserves a hand for a pretty smooth transition.  Now it comes time for the tweaks and I can assure you he will be working on it to make it as friendly as possible.

(I am a 20+ year IT dude, so I can relate to what Webfish is going through right now).


----------



## woodsman416 (Oct 19, 2015)

Too much white.


----------



## Jags (Oct 19, 2015)

For suggestions or complaints Webfish has created a spot to keep them all in one place:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/new-forum-hints-and-your-questions-suggestions.9/

Feel free to post suggestions there.


----------



## webfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Moving this to suggestions forum.


----------



## Monaco (Oct 19, 2015)

I like the look and the responsiveness for mobile, but yeah. It's slower. Looking forward to you guys sorting that out. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 20, 2015)

D8Chumley said:


> My avatar went back to the last one I had. I'm a seasonal guy, had my "Touchdown Jesus" Notre Dame avatar, next will be Flyers, etc. I'll have to work on that when I have a few minutes as the new format didn't like my last avatar


I think I'll change mine too since it's 3 years old.


----------



## pen (Oct 20, 2015)

Paulywalnut said:


> I think I'll change mine too since it's 3 years old.



Mine reverted to my old avatar but it seems that my most recent one is back up.  If yours isn't maybe try clearing your cache for the browser, as that also helps with other problems.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 20, 2015)

pen said:


> Mine reverted to my old avatar but it seems that my most recent one is back up.  If yours isn't maybe try clearing your cache for the browser, as that also helps with other problems.


Thanks pen, I'll try that.


----------



## BoiledOver (Nov 18, 2015)

My luck as usual. Finally got an image up as a new avatar, to fit the round format and a few days later it's back to square, lol.

All things seem to be running well on this end.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2015)

BoiledOver said:


> My luck as usual. Finally got an image up as a new avatar, to fit the round format and a few days later it's back to square, lol.


You can blame me for that one.


----------



## BoiledOver (Nov 19, 2015)

No harm done, this site is great.



Jags said:


> You can blame me for that one.


----------

